# shooting clay pigeons



## firefly (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi, I recently moved to Bismarck. I'd like to start shooting clays, but I prefer going on my own or with a friend, using my own trap, rather than going to a club (too expensive).

Is there anywhere I could do this? I don't own any land and don't really know anyone who does. I need to find somewhere that's safe, and where I'd be allowed to shoot, and obviously to leave broken clays lying around. Thanks for any help/advice!


----------



## firefly (Nov 5, 2009)

Well, I can answer this myself now!

You can actually do this at the shooting range near McLean Bottom boat launch. There is a separate shotgun area next to the rifle range, where people shoot clays all the time.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

You can also buy "bio-degradable" clays,check with the gun range in Bis,they will know what the brand name is,they come in either "white" for shooting at night under lights or solid orange,"blue rock" I think is the name.


----------



## ToConfuz (Oct 14, 2009)

The bio-degradable clays, however, will kill the grass where they land. I can tell you this from experience at the club where I shoot.


----------

